# Installing new hard drive from USB, media driver missing?



## valeriedoremi (Jul 19, 2007)

I posted here https://forums.techguy.org/threads/slow-computer-freezing-a-lot.1261054/page-4 about my computer slowing down. My hard drive was failing. I replaced it with a new one. however, when I go to boot it up from the USB drive I made, I get this message :








I have tried selecting the USB drive but it always says the driver isn't there. Also tried selecting folders on the USB but get the same thing. What do I do? I am a teacher and need my computer for my classes everyday, so I am hoping to get this taken care of today,or I will have to put the old drive back in for tomorrow morning. Thank you so much!


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

I thought you had Windows 10 installed on your laptop. This looks like you're trying to run a Windows 7 installer.


----------



## valeriedoremi (Jul 19, 2007)

This is just what came up. My computer has only ever had windows 10, and I followed the directions for making the USB for drive for windows 10.


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Valerie,

Searching I found this as a solution to this problem regarding Windows 10:


If you are installing with USB drive, when it asks for driver, click Cancel. Once you are at the welcome screen, insert the USB drive to a *different USB port*. Then click Install Now to install.
Windows 10 Clean install - A Media driver your computer needs is - Microsoft Community

You may try this, hoping for the best, while waiting for someone else to add something to this.


----------



## valeriedoremi (Jul 19, 2007)

Tried that. Brought me back to "install windows", put the USB in a different port, but get the same thing.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Hi Valerie
Do you have any black usb ports on that computer ?
if yes insert the usb in the computer
start the computer and press F12
Choose to boot from usb
How far do you get before the error
does it see the new hdd ?

Was this a windows 7 computer upgraded to windows 10


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

do you get as far as this option


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

I was reading through the malware post and you


> I made the USB drive. Should I wait until I'm ready to install the new hard drive to change the boot?


How did you change the boot option
Sorry for all the post but trying to make up for time difference


----------



## valeriedoremi (Jul 19, 2007)

I did it as he described. However, everyone has just said to select "boot from usb" and that's it, but it never just sets with that, it makes me go on to select what folder on the usb, and what folder in that, etc, until I have to pick a file from the last folder. Then I have to name that boot option.

I've tried using both the black usb drive and the gray one. Same thing for both.

The computer tech at my old school ordered this computer for me. She set it up. It may have had 7 on it, but I have only ever had 10 on it since it has been in my hands.

Yes, I get as far as that screen shot pic, but when I hit to install, I think that's when it tells me that the driver is missing.


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Valerie,

This is the link I provided to you about booting from the USB: How to change Boot order in Windows 10 (thewindowsclub.com)

The following you wrote above show that you probably didn't follow the instructions, because you DON'T HAVE to search in the USB files to select anything.



> However, everyone has just said to select "boot from usb" and that's it, but it never just sets with that, it makes me go on to select what folder on the usb, and what folder in that, etc, until I have to pick a file from the last folder. Then I have to name that boot option.


Please follow the instructions in the link and tell us if there is a problem at any step of the procedure.


----------



## valeriedoremi (Jul 19, 2007)

Actually I did follow the instructions, my computer is just weird I guess, because it does not let me stop at just selecting the USB. I printed out the instructions just to make sure I didn't miss anything since I couldn't be looking at the screen while doing it. I tried it 3 times. When I click to boot it from the USB, it always goes to another screen.

I have a class walking into my classroom right now, but I can try it again later and take a picture of it with my phone to post and show you.


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Valerie,

Let's go step by step with my instructions instead of the link's above, since I gather that there is no UEFI Firmware Settings anymore in Advanced Boot Options.

You have to change the boot order from computer's BIOS. 

To enter BIOS, you have to find the right key to press before the computer log in to Windows. Usually is F2 (usually for Dell), but it might also be F1, F8, F10, Delete or ESC. My computer is Dell, and when I start it, there is a screen before the Windows log in screen, which says that F2 is for BIOS. Check this, by starting the computer a couple of times, so you can see this info and keep it in mind. 

Once you find the correct key for your computer to enter BIOS, restart.

Press repeatedly the BIOS key (hopefully F2).

Once in BIOS, use the arrow keys to select the Boot tab.

With the arrow keys bring on top the USB device.

Exit and Save, again with the help of the arrow keys.

Shut down the computer.

Insert the Windows 10 bootable USB in the computer.

Start the computer.

If you did it correctly, then the computer will boot with USB and you will not get errors. 

Let me know if you stuck at any step above before move on to the next step.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

also when you boot it should not go to folders.The first screen should be language time and keyboard.
Before you change the boot order.
1) check the win 10 folders. insert your usb and open it to see the folder structure 
It should look like mine(pic attached).
When you go into the bios can you look and see that the the sata operation is not set to raid.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

If you make any changes in the BIOS please note down what you changed and under what heading
so you can change back if needed


----------



## valeriedoremi (Jul 19, 2007)

Ok, when I open the USB drive this is what I see:








When I hit f2 while booting, and go to the boot tab I see this:








When I click on boot option #1 I see this:








So since there's no USB to prioritize yet, I go up to "File browser add boot option" and get this:







and click on the USB to add it. But when I do, hitting enter to select it doesn't just leave it as USB, it opens up another window to select something off the USB:








If I click on one of the 1st 4 items that are folders, it opens that folder for me to select something there. If I click on one of the last 4 in the menu that are files, it asks me to name the boot option I am creating. It won't let me save the new boot option unless I name it.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Ok first thing is you need to write down or take pics of what you change.
You can only make the BIOS changes when you have time to change the hard drive.
*If you make changes you most likely won't be able to boot the old drive unless you change back*
Fast boot needs to be changed to disable.
Change boot list option to Legacy. F10 to save changes
see if that then gives you the option for usb in Boot option 1
If not see if you get the option when you restart and press F12


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Can you also confirm that the computer is a Dell Inspiron 3552


----------



## valeriedoremi (Jul 19, 2007)

Ok, since you said I should only do this when I have time to change the hard drive, I will try to do it tomorrow after work. I will post how it goes!


----------



## valeriedoremi (Jul 19, 2007)

Yes, it is


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

I just downloaded the latest Win 10 tool/Iso the files yo have are correct


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Also do you have your windows 10 product key


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Peter, she probably won't need the product key. The licenced is digital.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

True but I always look at better safe than sorry


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Also I would like to see what she gets when choosing *Boot list option* (Not file browser etc.)


----------



## valeriedoremi (Jul 19, 2007)

Peter, the email I got asking what time it was here came in at 11:07pm on May 3rd (you said it was 2:07pm by you). Don't know if you are ahead or behind me, if it was the 3rd or the 4th for you when you wrote that. 

Yes, 1 of the things Dr. M had me do was to get my product key. Had to download software just to get it! I understand security for that is critical, but it's a little silly that you can't just find it on the computer with an admin password or something. But at the end of all his help, Dr. M helped me delete all the programs I had used, so it's all good.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Ok just take your time and write down changes made and follow the steps.
Would you like to make a system first? or is that getting to much for you?


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Peter, Valerie already made a backup of her data. Making a system image means that she puts the old disk back, right? The important thing now is to make the computer work with the new disk.

Valerie, did you make any progress?


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

DR.M said:


> The important thing now is to make the computer work with the new disk.


Correct


----------



## valeriedoremi (Jul 19, 2007)

Making the boot changes you said worked! However, it would take me completely through the install for Windows, shut down, and start over again. So I did F2, switched it back to UEFI and original settings, but that didn't work. So F2 again, switched back to legacy, boot priority #1 hard drive, and it came up.

Should I leave it as legacy even though it was originally UEFI?

The only actual problem I've had with the new boot is that it is suddenly not recognizing when I have an SD card in the slot. I started getting worried because that's where all of my school/work files are, including my finale files that I use in choir every day. But I have a USB/SD card adapter. The computer did recognize the drive and I am able to access my files. The adapter really sticks out far though, and I would prefer to use the SD slot, any idea how I can fix that?

Other than that, it's just a matter of frustration trying to get all my settings back to what they were, stopping cortana from running, etc.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Congrats, Valerie!

It's always good to make a fresh start! Frustrating, but good! 

As Microsoft's says, after Windows is installed, the device boots automatically using the same mode it was installed with. Leave it as it is now.



> The only actual problem I've had with the new boot is that it is suddenly not recognizing when I have an SD card in the slot.


Mayby a bad slot?

Let's see what Peter says. But I think he is sleeping now.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Hi Valarie 
Good work
Yes leave it as legacy.
Go to this site and download the driver Inspiron 3552 drivers Do the memory card reader first
Then work your way through the others. You need to do at least the Chipset drivers (4)
All though the other parts may be working it would still be best to work your way through the others.



> Let's see what Peter says. But I think he is sleeping now


I knew I should have got up.

After all this is done we will make a system image - more on that latter.


----------

